# Order Free Linux - All Distro!!!



## blackpearl (Jul 13, 2006)

*free.thelinuxstore.ca/index.php 

All linux distros can be ordered for free.

*Please don't abuse it. If you don't need it or can download it from the net then don't order. And if you can donate, then do so.*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 14, 2006)

Is this totally FREE and secure???


----------



## imdbest (Jul 14, 2006)

thanx a lot d00d


----------



## mehulved (Jul 14, 2006)

Seems safe enough vishal. I don't really see anything that can be wrong. Again these people are looking forward to sustaining themselves through CD sales and sponsors.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 14, 2006)

Atlast a free one. In india many of them try to gain money by that. Now iam going to stop buying from them .


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 14, 2006)

Only one order per 14 days. I wanted Fedora and Suse also, but settled for just Fedora. 

lets see they gonna rock the world like the ubuntu cds does !!


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 14, 2006)

thanx a lot man thnaked u and added some instanst reps.
really a great post.i hope they just reach my home too

hey ppl i also aurge u don't to abuse this wonderful service also.

* if u can't donate u can just click on the google adds at there website to help them earn money for a good cause.*


----------



## kalpik (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah.. Please just order one set and burn the rest for your friends..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanx mate for tat Awesome post....I hv added to ur Rep points.

Well the gr8 thing is tat i and 10 of my other friends (we all are studying in 3rd yr I.T Engg) hv decided tat i will order jus one copy and will burn them on various disks and distribute/share b/w us and any one else who needs it.

I will keep the Linux OS in our college library for others to share and learn.. 


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 14, 2006)

If you can't donate, at least click on their ad-sense ads  I think I will open the site everyday and at least click once 

Cool find mate.



			
				kalpik said:
			
		

> Yeah.. Please just order one set and burn the rest for your friends..


Cool! So when am I getting my CDs from you kalpik?  To start with I want Knoppix 5. I have something as old as 3.6


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 14, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> If you can't donate, at least click on their ad-sense ads  I think I will open the site everyday and at least click once
> 
> Cool find mate.
> 
> Cool! So when am I getting my CDs from you kalpik?  To start with I want Knoppix 5. I have something as old as 3.6


do u ppl give in same city??


----------



## samrulez (Jul 14, 2006)

Is it 100% free........any shipping charges etc.??


----------



## JGuru (Jul 14, 2006)

Sorry, I don't want any Linux CD/DVDs. I have got the distros I want.
I don't want to waste their money either!!


----------



## arunks (Jul 14, 2006)

JGuru said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't want any Linux CD/DVDs. I have got the distros I want.
> I don't want to waste their money either!!


then why have u replied on this thread..
even why u opened this.

u looks showing show off to others.if u dont want then why r u telling others


----------



## cyrux (Jul 14, 2006)

thanx for the site

Even i would like to add here that dont order just because they are free. If you have other resources get it from them and please help the linux community grow in all possible ways
Cheers..!!


----------



## mehulved (Jul 14, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> To start with I want Knoppix 5. I have something as old as 3.6


I got Knoppix 5.0.2 DVD with me . Hopefully I have left it in working condition.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 14, 2006)

Please don't abuse it. If you don't need it or can download it from the net then don't order. And if you can donate, then do so.
please  don't think that as  its free ,we should take undue advantage of it.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 14, 2006)

well y don't we start a thread where ppl can request linux distro's and if anyone in their locality(or city) has this distro they can lend it to him , or courier it to him ( it costs rs 50 for lucknow to mumbai ) .


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 14, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> I got Knoppix 5.0.2 DVD with me . Hopefully I have left it in working condition.



WOW!! When can I get it? Do you have a DVD writer? If not I shall get one


----------



## djmykey (Jul 14, 2006)

I ordered FC 5 lemme c when it comes.


----------



## GNUrag (Jul 14, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> WOW!! When can I get it? Do you have a DVD writer? If not I shall get one



me too, me too please..

let me know when you burn a copy for yourself.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 14, 2006)

^^^
hey u guys can send me a copy post or send it via VPP(value payable post).


----------



## mehulved (Jul 14, 2006)

Well it's Knoppix 5.0.1. Sorry for messing up the numbers. I already have a copy of it burned. I will burn a copy for you'll.
Ashish you can take it from me when you got time. Anurag I can give you at the LUG meet.
Gary I will see if I can send you one copy somehow. PM me your address.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 14, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Well it's Knoppix 5.0.1. Sorry for messing up the numbers. I already have a copy of it burned. I will burn a copy for you'll.
> Ashish you can take it from me when you got time. Anurag I can give you at the LUG meet.
> Gary I will see if I can send you one copy somehow. PM me your address.


sent check ur pm
hoping for the best


----------



## \/endett/\ (Jul 15, 2006)

i wonder if they'll ship Slackware 10.2 as well. They havent mentioned it specifically. i dont think they r interested in shipping other distros/lack of demands thqqts led them to put up only a few distros specifically.


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 15, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Well it's Knoppix 5.0.1. Sorry for messing up the numbers. I already have a copy of it burned. I will burn a copy for you'll.
> Ashish you can take it from me when you got time. Anurag I can give you at the LUG meet.
> Gary I will see if I can send you one copy somehow. PM me your address.



Thanks Mehul. Please PM your cell number/address and I will have it collected. Tell me if its CD or DVD. I will replace it with a blank Moser-Baer so that you can continue distributing. I don't expect you to do what Mark Shuttleworth does


----------



## knight17 (Jul 16, 2006)

I found this one earlier at digg.

Guys if you are ordering any CD/DVD  clik on thier google ads


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 16, 2006)

I ordered Mandravia
Lets see when it arrives........
I hv still not even received my Ubuntu disks!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 16, 2006)

has anyone here received any distro till now?


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 16, 2006)

hmmmmmmmm can any 1 here give me Suse 10.1 cds . .ny 1 interested plz PM me


----------



## demoninside (Jul 17, 2006)

I came back after a long time,

Good to see Open Source is still hot.

and this link is also good.


----------



## nach p (Jul 17, 2006)

gr8 site.thnx mate.
I ordered for Debian.
Once again thnx.
I will reply when i will get cds.


----------



## rohandhruva (Jul 19, 2006)

Nop, no cd recd. as yet. I ordered a single Knoppix dvd !


----------



## \/endett/\ (Jul 19, 2006)

wait 4 to 6 weeks....


----------



## tapan_011 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks guys.It will be very useful for the LINUX users.


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 19, 2006)

i ordered Fedora core 5 lets see when it reaches me....


----------



## djmykey (Jul 20, 2006)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> i ordered Fedora core 5 lets see when it reaches me....



Me too..


----------



## Chirag (Jul 20, 2006)

I didn't order any distro and I tried to order today and it said I have already ordered one distro.


----------



## romeo_8693 (Jul 22, 2006)

gr8 job...thnx..


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jul 22, 2006)

Well nice info man I just ordered a CD.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2006)

hey i also ordered FC5...
do we have to keep the confirmation code.....


----------



## coolbuddyguy (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanx buddy....let's see whether it comes or not


----------



## aniishvara@gmail.com (Jul 25, 2006)

guys is that really free??? r u sure??
dont they charge any money??
and has any body recieved it as yet??


----------



## arunks (Jul 25, 2006)

hey does anybody have checked ur ordered cd/dvd status there..

i have checked mine with my confirmation code but it says..

"your order has not been yet shipped"

So will they send any or just a fake site


----------



## drsethi (Jul 25, 2006)

I am unable to open any link to order free linux on this site. I am using SuSe Linux 10.1 and Mozilla Firefox. Can anyone help me.
*free.thelinuxstore.ca/buttons.php


----------



## Pathik (Jul 25, 2006)

i didnt get it till now...... ordered 4 days back...


----------



## JGuru (Jul 25, 2006)

@DrSethi, first check whether you are able to connect to the Net.
 Open the Terminal Window and type:
 $ ping www.yahoo.com

  Press Ctrl + C to terminate 
 If your Net connection is working then 'ping' will display statistics like - bytes 
 transferred, IP address, time taken etc., 
 If your Net is not working , then it will  display 'Unknown Host www.yahoo.com'
 Try it first. The site URL is: *free.thelinuxstore.ca/index.php
 So open your FireFox browser and type :
  *free.thelinuxstore.ca/index.php


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 25, 2006)

desmataks said:
			
		

> i have checked mine with my confirmation code but it says..
> 
> "your order has not been yet shipped"
> 
> So will they send any or just a fake site



Me too!!! But I don't think its fake. The only thing to watch is how much CDs they can actually distribute before going bankrupt!! Lets hope that happens after we get our CDs.

Lets wait and see.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Jul 30, 2006)

do we have to pay postage charges or courier charges or are they really free?????


----------



## Pathik (Jul 30, 2006)

i still didnt get it.... ordered 2 weeks back...


----------



## loveromeojuliet (Aug 3, 2006)

You can get the other titles from here http:\\taurusoft.netfirms.com


----------



## Venom (Aug 3, 2006)

I ordered a Suse since its the only one of the popular distros I havent tried yet.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Aug 3, 2006)

Anyone in cal got a x86-64 suse dvd?


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 4, 2006)

they are fake....

Your request has not yet been shipped.

Requests are funded by donations and sponsors. Your request will not ship until there is enough funding in place.

You can fund your request directly using PayPal.

I will pay the $4.00 it will cost to have my request filled.


----------



## evil_maverick (Aug 4, 2006)

a x86-64 suse dvd

ordered a x86-64 suse dvd today!!


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 4, 2006)

Fake 4 sure

Its been a month and still :



> Fedora Core 5 - x86 - 32-bit - DVD
> 
> Your request has not yet been shipped.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 4, 2006)

Same here! me too get same status...


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 5, 2006)

What the hell!! Seems like a big hoax!!
Now they are expecting us to pay them.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 5, 2006)

4 weeks since i ordered....!!!!
still waitin.....


----------



## amit_at_stg (Aug 6, 2006)

i got my ubuntu in 20 days


----------



## Venom (Aug 6, 2006)

Why say it fake? It clearly mentions its lacking on funds considering every person who sees 'free' goes there and fills up his address, so whats fake about it? Educate me.


----------



## arunks (Aug 6, 2006)

amit_at_stg said:
			
		

> i got my ubuntu in 20 days



did u get from linuxdistro..

r from ubuntu shipit itself


----------



## amit_at_stg (Aug 6, 2006)

it was shipped by ubuntu


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Aug 8, 2006)

I also ordered a mandriva cd 2006. Still waiting and still the same message that funding is not in place and as soon as funding is place, they will ship it. Then they are saying that whether I can fund the same. I thought that it is a freebie. I now have doubts.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 8, 2006)

It seems that everyone just wants to have the distros for free but nobody really wants to contribute towards the cost. So, it's not possible for those people to send CD's/DVD's to everyone for free. They maybe able to do so, if they get enough funding.


----------



## dharmeshhtailor (Aug 8, 2006)

u can also get ubuntu free at ubuntu.com...
just click on shipit and enter details and ull get it in one month...
:d


----------



## Ash_63 (Aug 13, 2006)

Dear I am looking for a linux operating software, Please guide me, the free cds you are refering to are they same? than why differnt names/ please help me understand, and guide me, i am really looking for a good operating system, to switch to, presently I am using windows xp.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 13, 2006)

They are all Linux OS. Linux has many flavours. Read this *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux @Ash_63.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 13, 2006)

well y can't we give cd's n dvd's to people in our city , i'm sure that's possible. i'm in lucknow , and if anyone wants any distro cd or dvd i can give him .


----------



## mehulved (Aug 13, 2006)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> well y can't we give cd's n dvd's to people in our city , i'm sure that's possible. i'm in lucknow , and if anyone wants any distro cd or dvd i can give him .


Well there's distro request thread for that zeeshan. So, if anyone from lucknow wants it they can ask there. Also, check out your LUG, they should have some provision for it.


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey guys, 

I've become a contributer, I'll be shipping the CDs using the money I've saved up. PM me ur confirmation numbers...


----------



## anispace (Aug 19, 2006)

I just received my Ubuntu disks(x86, x64, and MAC) from ShipIt. Got them in less than 45days


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 19, 2006)

anispace said:
			
		

> I just received my Ubuntu disks(x86, x64, and MAC) from ShipIt. Got them in less than 45days





same here.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 19, 2006)

i still didnt get...


----------



## arunks (Aug 19, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> same here.



same here

i have received windows vista dvds and ubuntu disks today at sametime


----------



## djmykey (Aug 20, 2006)

R those shipit CD free or sumthing ??


----------



## arunks (Aug 20, 2006)

djmykey said:
			
		

> R those shipit CD free or sumthing ??



i gave just  rs.5 to the postman

So only rs.5 of yours will be spent to have ubuntu cds
i got 35 cds


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 20, 2006)

desmataks said:
			
		

> i gave just  rs.5 to the postman
> 
> So only rs.5 of yours will be spent to have ubuntu cds
> i got 35 cds



He demanded Rs. 5 ? You got pwnt I feel... Its free ofcourse, not a single rupeee. If you wanna pay, pay to canonical, not the couriers.


----------



## arunks (Aug 20, 2006)

i was not at home when postman delivered the courier..i think rs.5 was demanded for just a formality by ubuntu company


----------



## JGuru (Aug 20, 2006)

@Desmataks, It's absolutely free!! When I got mine, I didn't pay a single pie!!


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 20, 2006)

if anyone need a ubuntu 5.10 & 6.06 cd in jaipur pm me.


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 25, 2006)

My "Request Status"
-------------
SUSE 10.1 - x86 - 32-bit - DVD

Your request has not been shipped. 

Requests for free disks are funded by donations and sponsors. Although we have 
received some generous donations, your request has not yet been funded.

You can fund your own request using PayPal.

It will cost the project $5.43 to fill your request.
-------------

Will i be able to get da DVD????


----------



## khattam_ (Aug 27, 2006)

I think clicking ads in their website can also help to raise money for them.............. Do it as frequently as possible.... Yes I mean those ads by google  and such....


----------



## Geniusboy (Aug 27, 2006)

Too Much Limits


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 26, 2006)

*BUMP*
has any one got some cd's for its just bogus


----------



## neerajvohra (Oct 26, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> *BUMP*
> has any one got some cd's for its just bogus


i dont think any1 even get a single cd/dvd...


----------



## naveenchandran (Oct 27, 2006)

Yes! I got a OpenSuSe DVD sometime back....


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 27, 2006)

u r lucky naveenchandran. i think u r the only one.


----------

